# Adders in wales!



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

Found this little fella down Ynyslas sand dunes,Borth, mid wales.
I'm gonna find myself down there more often in search of these quality snakes although this time i'll be a little more careful where a tread,
Almost stood on him! only wish i had a better camera on me at the time.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

awesome pics!!!

jeez that's a nice one!!!:2thumb:

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bigpapapowell said:


> Found this little fella down *Ynyslas *sand dunes,Borth, mid wales.
> I'm gonna find myself down there more often in search of these quality snakes although this time i'll be a little more careful where a tread,
> Almost stood on him! only wish i had a better camera on me at the time.
> 
> ...


Nice one lovely specimen but i thing your computers gone haywire on the location:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Cracking image and snake!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i want that one!!!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice!!

Looks female to me! Good stuff!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Looks female to me! Good stuff!!


I was thinking that myself. I've photographed adders that have been typically male in colour but were in fact female.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!
Well done for finding him/her!!
Time for a new camera perhaps?

xXx


----------



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

Skorps said:


> Beautiful!!
> Well done for finding him/her!!
> Time for a new camera perhaps?
> 
> xXx


Finding the adder and only having my Nokia N95 which ain't bad but knowing i've got a range of canons at home, totally frustrating!

But at the end of the day I consider myself rather lucky to come across such a beautiful snake in the wild!

Mustn't grumble!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome photos, look at those eyes!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, fine adder there. When I lived in Cornwall I used to see them all the time (on Trencrom hill) but never that brightly coloured. Usually much more brown.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

nice!! out of interest, if an adder was to bite you, would it be bad?


----------

